# Supplements for Locking Stifles?



## CeeBee (13 April 2010)

Can any of you tell me if NAF superflex would be suitable for a 2 year old with locking stifles? Or if there is something else more appropriate that you could recommend?


----------



## KingCharles (13 April 2010)

No suppliment alone will change the condition. It is something that does generally improve with muscle tone and exercise, some horses get better as they mature, some do end up having to have an operation. I would have a word with your vet and see what they reccomend. My vey was very helpful when my gelding had locking stifles. I fed codlivine, made sure he wasnt carrying excess body weight, i also did plenty of hill work to get his bum more stronger and muscled. He really improved with exercise, and living out. Obviously you can work a 2 year old, but you can improve the ondition with management to an extent. a friends gelding had to have an operation, it had a high success rate though, and after the operation he was fine.


----------



## CeeBee (13 April 2010)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I realise that the suppliment alone won't change the condition, but would like to try anything that might help. When I bought him, he was in a small field on his own. He is now in a larger field with my young ID to play with. The field is also on a slight slope, so he is doing a little hill work. We have also been taking him for walks round the woods which are quite hilly with our dogs! This unfortunately has just developed in the week since purchase - he was fine at viewing and vetting :-(
I will try Codlivine - if it doesn't help his stifles, then at least it will give him a nice shiny coat!


----------



## Wellhill (13 April 2010)

I have an advanced event horse that is 12 with locking stifles. I feed him either NAF superflex or Cortaflex. He locks everytime he is stood still for longer than 10 mins but it has never bothered him and he has never had a moments lameness from it. I think it can be worried about a little too much. As long as it does not effect the horses job and they are not in any pain then why worry? I think a suppliment does not change anything but at least you know you have done all that you can!


----------



## Pinkpeeper (13 April 2010)

Our rising 4yr old had this for the 1st time recently. 

Vet has advised to put her on a gluecosamine supplement and recomended new market joint supplement, which she is now on. Spoke to vet the other day and she has said to leave her on this until she has finished maturing. Vet is hopefull she will grow out of it but has told us to get her working (lots of hill work) to build her up a bit.


----------



## CeeBee (13 April 2010)

Thanks again for the replies.
As my colt is only 2 - due to become a gelding tomorrow(!), is it ok to take him for walks? Building up to quite long walks? I'm hoping eventually to lead from my other horse...


----------



## Pinkpeeper (13 April 2010)

I think the vets recomend lots of walking in hand for this even if they are only 2. We walked our girl in hand lots as a 2 1/2 yr old before backing (unrelated to locking as she didnt do it then). The end result was that she is now brill in traffic.

I had a long chat to the vet about how much work to do as i was very concerened about over doing it with a baby. I know ours is older than yours but Vet but gave me the impression that the priority is to get the muscle built up now rather than worry to much about her doing to much. 

Our girl had had about a week doing nothing before she locked for the 1st time. She had been seen being a loon in the field the day before (she gets bored easily if not kept busy). The vet also thinks this could be related to why she locked that night, as in she maybe knocked herself or was a bit stiff. So its also no more prolonged periods of 'not doing anything' for her.


----------



## Mynyddcymro (13 April 2010)

Sorry to seem dim, what are the signs of locking stifle? My 8 year old shetland has had two 'bouts' of what appear to be locking stifle in his offside hind. When asked to pick up his hoof he holds his leg out straight and will not bend the leg, he's not lame and will happily walk and trot in hand. Both times he has recovered and had a normal leg again within days.


----------



## CeeBee (14 April 2010)

Well my boy kind of drags his rear hooves, then they sort of 'snap' back into position. Only does it when he's standing around, can hoon around beautifully! Also, when I pick up his rear hooves, they kind of make a pinging sound and sort of 'snap' back down again. The first time it happened, I thought he was kicking out at me. 
I haven't had the condition confirmed by the vet yet, but he is coming today to give him 'the snip' (poor boy), so will ask him to take a look.


----------

